# Baby frantically rubs her face on my shoulder!



## Maidenet

When I put willow on my shoulder she has started frantically rubbing her face from side to side! Even if she's been fed she does it! She is 7 weeks old tomorrow xx does anyone else's baby do this? Or no why? Xx


----------



## Siuan

Yep, my LO does it all the time. It usually means she wants more food (even if she has only just been fed) :)


----------



## LuckyYem

Laeyla does this, its her way of getting comfy to fall asleep :shrug:


----------



## Maidenet

Hum maybe it is a sleep thing as I have tried her with more milk and she doesn't want it lol xxx little fidget


----------



## LuckyYem

Lol we tried Laeyla with more food at first but I soon realised it was to make herself sleep she is 9 weeks now and been doing it since about the same age as your LO. x


----------



## chipsticks

It means tired and hungry for my LO!


----------



## loobylou99

My LO still does this sometimes when she is tired. If your LO has been fed she is probably wanting to sleep? :flower:


----------



## gidge

My LO does this when she is tired. xx


----------



## starstarstar

My LO does the same when she is tired and trying to get to sleep x


----------



## lalila0007

Same here. She does it when she's trying to go to sleep. She is also 7 weeks old.


----------



## hubblybubbly

Mine does when tired x still does it now x


----------



## bubbles19

my LO does it, usually it means she just doesnt want to be held like that she doesnt like it she only lets me hold her like that if she is really really tired x


----------



## emsie_123

My LO does this when her nose is a bit stuffy or itchy.


----------



## Maidenet

Doesnt like it, itchy nose, tired, needs feeding  Ill work out which one it it soon!! xx


----------



## mrs.amillian

I gotta agree my LO does it when she's knackered. Everytime, putting her on the shoulder and a few pats on her back and she's gone!


----------



## Amanda04

That was a sure sign that my little guy was very tired. He still does it sometimes when he's really tired.


----------



## Flowerpot

Mine does this to clear her blocked nose haha...I usually end up with snot all over me after shes rubbed like mad...


----------



## disney doll

when my LO is tired he does this


----------



## takethree2010

Mine does it when she wants to suck. Both of my LOs have done it/ do it. Both ended up with dummies. Didn't do it anymore! They could suck away contentedly and not try to eat my shoulder!


----------



## Amy2701

Lily does this all the time, she's done it since she was tiny. It's always a good indication that she's tired. And she doesn't like being cuddled to sleep, she likes to be laid down in her cot, so she rubs her face off whoever is holding her as if to say "put me down" haha x


----------



## mrsthomas623

Griffin does this when he has gas pains, usually starts tooting and screaming in pain shortly after.


----------



## Sarah27

HAHAHa I thought my LO was a nutter when she first did this! Glad to know its a common trait!


----------



## lilofred

my wee man is 5 months and does this when tired!! cant believe its so common though lol


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

Jayden does it. I think it's just their way of getting comfy. He usually just does it until he finds a cosey spot. He likes tight spaces, he's forever trying to wedge his head under my armpit :| LOL


----------



## JadeBaby75

My LO use to do that when she was smaller, I think she did to help her go to sleep. Now she does it to wipe her snotty nose!


----------



## Amy2701

xAmiixLouisex said:


> Jayden does it. I think it's just their way of getting comfy. He usually just does it until he finds a cosey spot. He likes tight spaces, he's forever trying to wedge his head under my armpit :| LOL

Lol Lily used to do this too, when she was very small the only way she liked to sleep being cuddled was wedged into OH's armpit. I could think of much nicer places to be myself! Lol x


----------



## Akinesia

Mine has started doing this too, I thought it might be due to teething because they both started at the same time.


----------



## Reno

My LO did this tonight, he was resisting sleep so it must be to do with tiredness for him!

He had his head laid on my shoulder while I was patting his back to see if he had any wind...and he lifted his head up and threw it back down and went face first into my shoulder at full force! He let out 3 or 4 massive screams and then immediately fell asleep! Poor wee scamp!


----------

